# EJB3.0 Projekt (Eclipse)



## dadom (30. Jun 2007)

HuHu..

ich gerade doch ein wenig mit meinen Nerven am Ende. Kann mir jemand kurz und knapp Zusammenfassen, wie ich ein Zusammengehöriges EJB Projekt (Server- und ClientSeite) erstellen kann, sodass ich los legen kann meine Entities und SessionBeans zu erzeugen? Es geht nur darum welche Projekttypen ich wie erzeugen muss :/

Bin generell ein wenig mit der ganzen Thematik vertraut (bisher unter NetBeans), aber ich bekomm es nicht hin die richtigen Projekte zu erstellen :/.

Habe mir Eclipse EE (Version: 3.3.0) runter geladen. Dann habe ich über den Wizard ein EJB Projekt angelegt. Das wollte mein JBoss Server nicht, weil er keine application.xml gefunden hat (die ist auch nicht da, muss ich die selber schreiben?)

Mein anderer Versuch war es ein: JPA Projekt auf zu machen. Der generriert mir ja anscheinend ein solches XML. Nun beschwert er sich aber das er mindestens ein Modul haben will. Da bin ich ja auch gerne bereit ihm ein zu geben, nur wie? Er meint doch zB eine SessionBean oder? Ich meine ich hab sie ihm schon mal einfach in seinen src Ordner gebaut, aber so erkennt er das ja nicht. 

Stehe im Wald, oder laufe ich gerade in die ganz falsche Richtung? In meinem vorhergehenden Versuch hatte ich es mit XDoclet gemacht, aber der scheint das ganze auf den EJB2.0 standart zu münzen, so wie ich das gesehen habe oder?

Hoffe jemand zündet mir eine Laterne an, damit ich aus dem Wald finde 

Vielen Dank Schon ma
Dom


----------



## bronks (30. Jun 2007)

dadom hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Habe mir Eclipse EE (Version: 3.3.0) runter geladen. Dann habe ich über den Wizard ein EJB Projekt angelegt. Das wollte mein JBoss Server nicht, weil er keine application.xml gefunden hat (die ist auch nicht da, muss ich die selber schreiben?) ...


Nimm die JBossIDE (Eclipse + JBossPlugins). Mit dem nackten Eclipse und auch mit WTP versauert Dir sonst der Magen.


----------



## dadom (30. Jun 2007)

HuHu...

oki JBOSS IDE, hab ich mir mal angetan, bin aber glaube ich immer noch keinen Schritt weiter  Kannste du mir kurz sagen welche Projekte ich wie einbinden muss, und die dann Deployen kann? Wenn ich ein EJB3.0 Projekt anlege, kann ich zwar meine SessionBeans adden, aber wie deploye ich das ganze dann zum Server? Oder ist das wieder der falsche Projekt Typ?

grüße
Dom


----------



## bronks (30. Jun 2007)

Du erstellst ein EJB3.0 Project. In den ProjectProperties unter PackagingConfig machst Du add Standard-EJB.jar. Dann Codest du Deine EJBs und erstellst das META-INF. Rechtsklick auf das Projekt -> Run Packaging = Du findest in der Navigation das erstellte EJB-JAR. Rechtklick darauf -> Deployment -> DeployTo ... ...

Und schon läuft die Sache.


----------

